# NTH AG



## ankegc (24 Februar 2012)

Hallo.

ich brauch mal bitte ganz dringend hilfe! ich habe heute meine telefonrechnung bekommen und da sind 3 abbuchungen von der NTH AG für ein angebliches abo in höhe von jeweils 4,99 euro drauf! ich habe bei denen aber nie was abgeschlossen, ich hab keine abos! wie kann ich das kündigen??? ich habe versucht die firma zu erreichen unter allen telfonnummern die angegeben sind und nixs!!! nicht in deutschland nicht in frankreich, nicht in der schweiz! ständig nur privatpersonen oder "kein anschluss unter dieser nummer"! ich brauch echt hilfe!

lg ankegc


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2012)

Außerdem würde die Verwendung von Frau Gurgel folgendes zutage gebracht haben:


> http://www.nth.ch/contact/germany/


Die Verwendung eines Stücks Papier per Einschreiben/Rückschein wg der Beweisbarkeit wäre doch auch eine Idee anstatt sinnloser und vor allem nicht beweisbarer Auslandstelefonate.
Hinschreiben, Widerruf erklären und dann sollte gut sein.
Und dann hats hier noch einige Links >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
Nachdem Du nur wenig schreibst können wir auch nicht genauer raten.


----------



## ankegc (24 Februar 2012)

danke, das hatt ich selbst schon rausgefunden! aber danke das es hier so "nette" menschen gibt die einem weiterhelfen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2012)

Hippo ist ein echt Lieber, ehrlich, er hat halt einen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftigen Humor. Du musst nachsichtig sein und Du wärst sicher nachsichtig, wenn Du (wie ich) wüsstest, in was für einer Umgebung er leben muß. Die armen Leute dort können noch nicht einmal richtig sprechen. *flitz*


ankegc schrieb:


> für ein angebliches abo in höhe von jeweils 4,99 euro drauf!


 Festnetz? Handy? Smartphone?

Ich würde die Firma am ehesten in Kroatien vermuten,
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/NTH_AG_CH-170.3.023.209-6_13239642.html
s.a.
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/MOBILEtechnics_AG_CH-310.3.001.452-9_14061387.html
( http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Mobilebulk_GmbH_CH-036.4.040.513-5_14395479.html )

Bist Du bei Facebook?
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&gs_nf=1&cp=33&gs_id=1f&xhr=t&q="Mit+Facebook+gegen+BETRÜGER"+nth

Auch hier im Forum tauchten die schon einmal auf
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/mcn-tele-com.20773/page-3#post-224266
Schau, wie der Cheffe des Ladens heißt:
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/mobiletechnics.ch

und dann schmeiß ihn mit ausgewählten Begriffen wie "Abzocke" in Google.

So. Und dann erzähl mal, worum es genau geht.

2008 hat eine NTH-nahe Firma in einem Blog Stellung bezogen
http://www.online-betrug.ch/achtung-coop-supercard-sms-betrug/


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2012)

Na wart nur Aka...
... näXte Woche kommt die Rache mein Lieber 

@ankegc
Die Lust größer zu helfen sinkt hier umgekehrt zur Mißachtung derer die helfen sollen.
Und hier ein paar Brocken in fast SMS-Sprech hinzuschreiben gehört dazu.
Noch dazu schreibst Du nur 2 brauchbare Informationen
*NTH AG* und *ABO*
Und dann erwartest Du daß wir Dir mundgerecht alles servieren was Du jetzt brauchst?
Wir sind keine Hellseher und kein bezahlter Dienstleister. Wir machen das hier alles in unserer Freizeit.
Je mehr Input desto mehr Output
Übrigens steht in der Linkliste soweit alles was Du brauchst. Lesen mußt Du schon selber


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2012)

einen hab ich noch. Die NTH AG ist [edit: vermutlich] Kunde der Mobileview (die gehört zu D&S wie dtms)

mobileview GmbH ... *0800-2009696*
...
*NTH AG 582702 089-20233333 Mo-Fr. 09-17Uhr 0800-2009696*
....
-

Die angegebene 08002009696 gehört passenderweise der "DTMS GmbH Hamburg mobileview"
Dort kann man (nachdem man sich den seit Jahren bekannten "wir-sind-nicht-schuld-Mist" der DTMS angehört hat) seine Handynummer für Premiumdienste sperren.

089-20233333 kriegt 1x Freizeichen, dann belegt
Nummer gehört zu
customer.care(at)nth.ch

Dieser Dienst wird Ihnen präsentiert vom Forum computerbetrug.de und kostet Sie ein Lächeln!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2012)

http://www.akstmk.at/online/warnung-vor-teuren-smartphone-apps-65679.html



> Firmen wie die NTH AG, Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH, Mobilizo, ZED Austria GmbH, Startmobi Adult und andere, behaupten, dass KonsumentInnen via Handy einem kostenpflichtigen Abonnement zugestimmt hätten.


Eine illustre Zusammenstellung der Österreicher.

und hier ist ein Fall wie Deiner:
http://www.congstar-forum.de/allgemeine-diskussionen/lob-kritik-und-anregungen/18595-abrechnung-von-abos-über-congstar-rechnung/

Noch einmal: Mehr Infos bitte!


----------



## alkan (24 Februar 2012)

NTH ist ein alter Bekannter, seit Jahren im SMS/Mehrwertnummern Sektor. Betreibt in Kroatien ein "Callcenter" wo SMS Sex-"Gespräche" animiert werden. Angesichts der Kosten in Kroatien eine Firma zu unterhalten ist es interessant dass die Technik in 3 Firmen aufgeteilt ist, und das "content und Callcenter" in einer vierten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2012)

alkan schrieb:


> ...dass die Technik in 3 Firmen aufgeteilt ist, und das "content und Callcenter" in einer vierten.


 
(_die links zum kroatischen HR sind nicht statisch und verweisen auf die Suchmaske. Dort einfach den Firmennamen eingeben:_
link _)_

als da wären:
NTH MEDIA d.o.o. (GF: M.K.--> siehe NTH in der Schweiz --> link) (Horvaćanska cesta 17a, Zagreb)
Inducta d.o.o. (GF: M.L.) (Horvaćanska 17a, Zagreb)
NHT ICT d.d. (Horvaćanska cesta 17a, Zagreb)
Airsolid d.o.o. (Horvaćanska 17a, Zagreb (GF: M*K*)
Ein netter kleiner kroatischer Familienbetrieb. Z*L* hat noch die NTH d.o.o., de gibt's auch noch.

Apropos Familie: Hat M*K* etwa geheiratet und hieß früher M*B*? Es gibt nämlich noch weitere Firmen dort und zwar zB INFRASAT d.o.o., eben von M*B* (könnte ein Produzent oder Anbieter interaktiver SAT-TV-Programme sein)(link)

ach ja, im schweizerischen Handelsregister steht's ja:


> Eingetragene Personen neu oder mutierend: K..., M...., kroatischer Staatsangehöriger, in Varazdin (HR), mit Kollektivunterschrift zu zweien [bisher: B..., M...].


 
Schönes Handelsregister haben die da in Kroatien.

Ob die NTH (ehemals New Technologies Holding AG) etwas mit der Frankfurter "New Technologies Holding AG" zu tun hat, ist nicht bekannt.

Wäre nett, wenn ankegc noch ein bisschen erzählen könnte, worum's hier geht. Es recherchiert sich so unbequem im Nebel.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2012)

Eine österreichische NUmmer dieser NTH AG taucht in einer Facebook-Malware auf, die android-Smartphones angreift.
Könnte es da einen Zusammenhang geben?


----------



## NTH (13 Juni 2012)

Wir bitten um Entschuldigung wegen der durch die Dienstleistung entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten, jedoch ist NTH AG nur der technische provider der unseren Kunden seine Dienstleistungen bietet. Auf den Inhalt haben wir keinen Einflus und auch keinen Einblick. Wir bitten alle Nutzer, die Probleme mit der Dienstleistung haben, sich auf 00498920233333 oder [email protected] zu melden, um so schnell wie möglich dem Problem auf Grund zu gehen.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2012)

NTH schrieb:


> Wir bitten alle Nutzer, die Probleme mit der Dienstleistung haben, sich auf 00498920233333 oder [email protected] zu melden


 
Hat sich der Support gebessert?


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 089-20233333 kriegt 1x Freizeichen, dann belegt
> 
> Nummer gehört zu
> customer.care(at)nth.ch


 


NTH schrieb:


> Wir bitten um Entschuldigung wegen der durch die Dienstleistung entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten, jedoch ist NTH AG nur der technische provider der unseren Kunden seine Dienstleistungen bietet.


Was machen sie denn genau, kann man Projekte ihrer Kunden irgendwo im Internet nachvollziehen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juni 2012)

NTH schrieb:


> ...sich auf 00498920233333 oder [email protected] zu melden, um so schnell wie möglich dem Problem auf Grund zu gehen...


Problem? Auf dem Grund gehen? Wo liegt denn das Problem genau? Und warum melden Sie sich gerade jetzt, gibt es dazu einen konkreten Anlass? Wurde wieder 'mal eine Nummer in eine Malware einprogrammiert? Sollte nicht Ihr "Kunde" etwas zur Problemlösung beitragen? Falls Sie Informationen zu Ihrem Kunden suchen, schreiben Sie mir gerne eine PN.


----------

